# Putting miles on your Diesel



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I have a question for you guys about putting miles on your car. Obviously we all get great gas mileage, but what about the mileage factor?
> 
> I recently moved to a new house. It's great having a garage and yard again. However, every morning I am left with a quandary. Which route do I take to work???
> 
> ...


Depends on what you're going to do with the car. If you're going to trade it in or sell while it still has decent value, that many fewer miles could be a lot better for value even though those miles will probably cost more, over the life of the car, due to wear and tear. If you are going to drain most of the value yourself, maybe take the interstate and not really worry about the miles. You always hear about cars in the city running into trouble much sooner than highway cars. I've heard of several gas cars with virtually no issues after 200, 250k miles if they've been driven mostly interstate (and maintained I'm sure). All that said, I like to hedge my bets. I'd probably mix it up if it were me. At least make sure to get on the interstate every once in a while for the DPF.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take route 2. The more relaxing drive has a lot of other benefits to your health.


----------



## Johnny H (Apr 30, 2014)

Seeing that the times are so close as to be non-factor, it would be all about overall mpg vs-DPF cycles. Highway: means less DPF cleaning cycles. When DPF cleans during low speed cycles (city driving), MPG drops. Avoiding city DPF cleaning mileage drops = increased mileage again! Not even gonna mention the well being factor of less lights, traffic and intersections. RTE 2 ........IMHO

Johnny


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I have a question for you guys about putting miles on your car. Obviously we all get great gas mileage, but what about the mileage factor?
> 
> I recently moved to a new house. It's great having a garage and yard again. However, every morning I am left with a quandary. Which route do I take to work???
> 
> ...


I prefer actual driving to sitting in traffic. I would take the highway route no question, plus it's easier on the car. True it's extra miles on the car, but that won't make a huge difference in resale value over time. I obviously don't care about mileage, sitting at 72K as of this writing.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I take the route 2 types whenever I can! I like cruise control and no traffic lights


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

it would be route 2 for me!!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Even if it wasn't a diesel, I'd still take route 2, less stress in so many ways, on both the car and the driver.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

R2 all the way.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd say route #2, but I would mix it up every now and then.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I'd say route #2, but I would mix it up every now and then.


I agree, I have the same situation. I mix it up, expressways can be boring.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I would probably choose the route instinctively, some days R1 and others R2. Variety is the spice of life...you know! You do that and the routes won't be that boring.


----------

